# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test e dbol first cycle log

## ksingh93

////

----------


## auswest

Are you aware of the possible consequences of using steroids at a young age?
Are you using an ai and have your pct all planned out and on hand.
My recommendation is to stop what you are doing as it is not to late, I'm sure you're going to get a similar response from the rest of the board. The use of steroids in teens and early 20's is not really supported here.

----------


## ksingh93

m aware of all that m using nolva as ai pct 40/40/20/20 nolva, 100/50/50/50 clomid .nd it dont depend on age it depends on the growth of the body if ur 24 nd ur body /endocrine is not fully developed u cnt use em so theres no specific age nd i have seen that from my last posts that its not supported here  :Smilie:

----------


## crazy mike

Well here we go again, Do what YOU KNOW. What the hell do we know. I've only been around for Huh, I'm 61 and not over the top. Your mind is set and you're off in running. Good luck cowboy ...crazy mike

----------


## auswest

> m aware of all that m using nolva as ai pct 40/40/20/20 nolva, 100/50/50/50 clomid .nd it dont depend on age it depends on the growth of the body if ur 24 nd ur body /endocrine is not fully developed u cnt use em so theres no specific age nd i have seen that from my last posts that its not supported here


Nolva is not an ai.
25 is a safe rule of development.

If you understand all this, and are aware you are going against what this board recommends, why post here? You have alot of progress to make that can easily be obtained through diet and training

Take it easy.

----------


## crazy mike

> Nolva is not an ai.
> 25 is a safe rule of development.
> 
> If you understand all this, and are aware you are going against what this board recommends, why post here? You have alot of progress to make that can easily be obtained through diet and training
> 
> Take it easy.


I know what I know don't you know that ??? hmm what do ya think auswest ? WE might be done here. ...not so crazy mike

----------


## ksingh93

61 :0

----------


## MuscleInk

These kids keep me in business. Hate to see them ruin themselves, but its paying my mortgage!

MuscleInk

----------


## crazy mike

> These kids keep me in business. Hate to see them ruin themselves, but its paying my mortgage!
> 
> MuscleInk


Now that one was cool...ha. Oh good thing I can't get my last av pic of me from this new laptop, He might ask me how I do it. LOL...crazy at 61 mike

----------


## ksingh93

3 weeks in 
weight 192 lbs
increasing calories to 4000 
lifts gone up
no testicular atrophy because test didnt kicked in
somewhat bloat

----------


## Back In Black

Looks like gyne developing in the right side at least.

Did you take at least a snippet of advice an get an AI?

----------


## ksingh93

I have that from puberty m taking nolva ed 20 mg didnt get any arimidex or letro

----------


## Back In Black

> I have that from puberty m taking nolva ed 20 mg didnt get any arimidex or letro


No doubt it will get worse pubertal or not. Nolva after you were advised to get an AI? Oh well, good luck.

----------


## ksingh93

My source didnt have it m looking for it ll get it this weekend should i go with letro or arimidex ll be fine

----------


## AnabolicDoc

Arimidex or aromasin , read MickeyKnox's thread. Check the ar-r website.

----------


## crazy mike

I have gyno from years ago when I didn't know better. Your late on your start and you will be so sorry if it get like mine. Really it will bother you more then anyone else. It will bother you every time you pose. my left is worse then my right. good luck. crazy mike

PS: you can get Liquidex from so many places and it isn't that costly. Ar-r has it, and you can get it in 3-4 days....no excuses

----------


## Aziz

Pan di Lund ksingh what are you doing panchoud man your to young stop the cycle now and start your pct and eat a lot of roti and drink a lot of lasi do it natural for now and then you can consider steroids when your older okay lol your probably not gonna listen to me. Btw have fun when your tata shrink lmfaoooo  :Smilie:

----------


## ksingh93

> Pan di Lund ksingh what are you doing panchoud man your to young stop the cycle now and start your pct and eat a lot of roti and drink a lot of lasi do it natural for now and then you can consider steroids when your older okay lol your probably not gonna listen to me. Btw have fun when your tata shrink lmfaoooo


AHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH LOL  :Big Grin:  I dnt eat roti bro nd dnt drink lassi too  :Big Grin:  THEY DIDNT SHRINK YET BUT DOESNT MATTER THEY GONNA COME BACK TO OG SIZE AFTER CYCLE  :Big Grin:

----------


## ksingh93

Yeh i ordered it brother  :Smilie:  ll be starting as soon as it reaches  :Smilie:

----------


## Aziz

> AHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH LOL  I dnt eat roti bro nd dnt drink lassi too  THEY DIDNT SHRINK YET BUT DOESNT MATTER THEY GONNA COME BACK TO OG SIZE AFTER CYCLE


Lmfao bro take care and good luck on the cycle 
And remember your aim is to look like a kabudi player hahaha Jk  :Wink: 

Aziz

----------


## Aziz

Oh yeah ksingh one more thing you see crazy mike man you could sure take advice from him he knows his stuff he's been around he looks better than most people in their mid 20's

----------


## ksingh93

> Lmfao bro take care and good luck on the cycle 
> And remember your aim is to look like a kabudi player hahaha Jk 
> 
> Aziz


tx bro nd u 2 tc  :Smilie:

----------


## ksingh93

> Oh yeah ksingh one more thing you see crazy mike man you could sure take advice from him he knows his stuff he's been around he looks better than most people in their mid 20's


yeh bro i know hes alot more knowledgeable then me in every thing inspite every member here is alot more knowledgeable thats why i post here  :Smilie:

----------


## Aziz

> tx bro nd u 2 tc


Kurichoud I'm not going for that look lmfao Jk  :Smilie: 

Aziz

----------


## Aziz

Oh yeah ksingh bro if you have your diet in check and you train hard and get enough rest you will make great gains on the cycle you will be doing Bhangra when the test kicks in lmfaooo

----------


## Aziz

Ma Teri bond par ni ah lol where are the updates man

----------


## Aziz

Ksingh did your mumma and dadi find your gear? Did you get sheter lmfao where you been man. Take time off and visit a gurdwara  :Wink:  

Aziz

----------


## ksingh93

> ma teri bond par ni ah lol where are the updates man


ahahhaha lol bro ll update this sunday i update every week not every day

----------


## ksingh93

Ahahhha lol i dnt live with my mumma and dadi :d

----------


## ksingh93

FOURTH WEEK IN 
TODAY WAS CHEAT DAY  :Stick Out Tongue:  
DBOL DID ITS WORK 194 LBS BEFORE CHEAT DAY .18 LBS UP ONLY ON DBOL 1 WEEK MORE FOR DBOL 
STARTED FEELING TEST LIFTS GONE UP 
BODY FAT % SAME

----------


## Aziz

> FOURTH WEEK IN 
> TODAY WAS CHEAT DAY  
> DBOL DID ITS WORK 194 LBS BEFORE CHEAT DAY .18 LBS UP ONLY ON DBOL 1 WEEK MORE FOR DBOL 
> STARTED FEELING TEST LIFTS GONE UP 
> BODY FAT % SAME


ksingh good job bro keep it up does your lun still go up ahahahahha? yo bro when you work out blast some miss pooja or jazzy b lmfaoooo take care bro  :Smilie:

----------


## ksingh93

> ksingh good job bro keep it up does your lun still go up ahahahahha? Yo bro when you work out blast some miss pooja or jazzy b lmfaoooo take care bro


 tx bro :d lol it ****in come out of pajama :d ahahahha miss pooja hate that bit*h :d i can listen davinder kohinoor rather than miss pooja :d

----------


## ksingh93

little update 5th week started 194 lbs .gained little fat due to eating junk for 2 days .  :Smilie:  no acne little testicle shrinkage  :Smilie:

----------


## Aziz

> little update 5th week started 194 lbs .gained little fat due to eating junk for 2 days .  no acne little testicle shrinkage


good job bro i have not been around for a couple of days due to some work anyways ma teri bond par ni ah if you dont train hard kuricoud  :Smilie:

----------


## ksingh93

Update week 6 start weight 198 lbs no acne little bit testicle shrinkage strength to the roof but my whole body is cramping and it sucks i m usually fully hydrted think its electrolyte imbalance or becoz of potassium so started eating those bananas hope it helps

----------


## Hogwarts

height kya hai teri?

good results so far. give us a front pic like the first post after the cycle

----------


## EKFitness

that's a whole lotta water

----------


## Back In Black

No AI?

----------


## Aziz

oh shit ksingh whos the kuri in the pic? lol keep it up 

aziz

----------


## ksingh93

8th week started weight 202 lbs

----------


## ksingh93

> height kya hai teri?
> 
> good results so far. give us a front pic like the first post after the cycle


5'11"

----------


## ksingh93

9th week in weight 200 lbs letro helped in bloat some acens on chest started taking b5

----------


## RajaSultan

i thought people said doing a bulk cycle over 15% BF is not good :s???

anyways can see your acne in the 8th week photo ... do something to get rid of it before it gets out of hand

----------


## ksingh93

i started at 14 % now m 16-17 % and i think its because of water retention .acne are gone with b5

----------


## Aziz

> 9th week in weight 200 lbs letro helped in bloat some acens on chest started taking b5


good job singh  :Smilie:

----------


## ksingh93

1 week after cycle

----------


## ksingh93

Was a great cycle gained about 24 to 26 lbs hope going to maintain half of it

----------


## zplayer1

That's great

----------


## RajaSultan

> 1 week after cycle


just 1 question be srs and answer it 

did your endocrine system fully develop when you did the cycle( if no then you gave me hope  :Smilie:  )

----------


## ksingh93

lol i dnt knw if it was developed or not nd i think no one can knw that

----------


## RajaSultan

> lol i dnt knw if it was developed or not nd i think no one can knw that


like did u take a blood work test before your cycle??? were your test levels starting to drop and stuff??

----------


## ksingh93

Pm me if u have any questions

----------


## rahulsingh265

Are you still here bro?

----------

